# How many eggs where successfully fertilised for you?



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi,
I'v had my EC today and where told I had 12 eggs....donor sperm was 9million per ml. Obviously I know the next few days are a waiting game with regards to fertilisation numbers, but my question is how many eggs were collected for you? And how many of those eggs were fertilised? Thanks


----------



## zozo_lou (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi Divas,

We had ICSI not ivf but we had 15 eggs, 9 we're fertilised..it is very much a waiting game, it's so hard but then u have another waitin game once transferred back in & that 2ww is a killer! The only advice I can give u is to try & plan things to do to occupy your time (nothing too strenuous obviously) but the more I thought about it the more I read into the signs & things!

Good luck

Xx


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks Zozo, yeah deffo not going to spend time obsessing as I have with the iui, even if we were lucky enough to get a BFP I don't think either of us will beleive it until after 12 wks due to the previous mc we've had with IUI....and wow twins bet your excited x


----------



## Catf2008 (Apr 19, 2014)

We've had 2 cycles of icsi

1st cycle - only had 3 eggs collected and all 3 fertilised 
2nd cycle - 13 eggs collected, 8 mature and again only 3 fertilised 

3 seems to be our magic number so I'm hoping our 3rd cycle will be the one that sticks


----------



## Jenbal (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi Divas,

I had EC today too!

This is our second cycle.

1st cycle- 23 eggs collected, I am egg sharing so 12 for us and 11 for recipient. Out of our 12 we had 11 fertilise. 2 x 5 day blasts put back and a BFN. None suitable for freezing. I bled before OTD.

2nd cycle- 28 eggs collected today, egg sharing again so 14 for us and 14 for recipient. Waiting for fertilisation call tomorrow! We will have 2 back again and I am now taking pessaries and progesterone injections.

How are you feeling? Which clinic are you with?

Jen x


----------



## goingforthemiracle (Oct 27, 2013)

Hello ladies. 

I had 11 eggs this cycle. 9 fertilized, 6 made it to blastocysts. I have 3 transfered and 3 snow babies. Currently on the 2ww. Hope and   all day that the golden egg is growing nicely inside me right now. 

Good luck and fx for you.


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks for the responses....Jen we are with care manchester, not even discussed how many will be put back yet....I was under the impression you could only have 1. It's our first round of ivf so it's all a bit new... Good luck everyone x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Divas*, 
1st icsi - 8 eggs, 7 mature and all fertilised.
2nd icsi - 7 eggs, 6 mature all fertilised.

Best of luck to you both. Were at Care too, we had 2 transferred yesterday. They never said about only have one. They did say they'd prefer it but ultimately it was up to us. X


----------



## Jenbal (Apr 27, 2014)

Divas,

I think it's dependant on the clinic. The lister did not agree to us having 2 back at first but I was firm with what I wanted.

They did go through a huge back and forth with me on the day of transfer as I am only 26 (27 on feb 12th) and explained all of the risks but I was not taking no for an answer. I'm glad we made that choice now as we had none to freeze.

Good luck!

Xx


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Wow jam & cream, remember you from the IUI threads, that's made me feel better about the two. New to the whole ivf protocols what's right & wrong...so much to take in!! Good luck to u both!!! Was they embies or blasts for your et? X


----------



## Ames xxx (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi Divas212, 

I have fresh ivf cycle last October and had 9 eggs collected, 7 mature and out of the 7, 5 fertilised xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Last time they were 2 super blasts, couldn't believe it didn't work  
2 day 3 this time, one of the 4 best ones yesterday was only a grade 3 so they didn't want to risk waiting another 2 days. I don't think that makes much difference anyway, if it's going to work it'll work whatever day they put them back. 
If going to blast they do want you to have at least 4 really good ones on day 3. You've had a good collection so it's more than possible.
Are you going to go for 1 or 2 do you think? X


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Well with the risks of them not surviving the freezing we're thinking 2 now....we're nhs funded but our ccg only funds 1 ivf and if we only put 1 back and none survive the frost we'd be absolutely gutted.... :-/ we will take advice from them tho but our thinking is 2 now, so hard to know what to do for the best x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

I agree about the thawing. Last time we froze a perfect blast that didn't survive. We were gutted, we just didn't expect it at all. X


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Yeah tbh in my naivety I didn't think about them not surviving and sent me into a bit of a head spin....really going to try for two now and really glad you replied to my post!! Got everything crossed for you this time around, plz keep us updated x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

I will, good luck. Everything crossed for those eggs doing their stuff tonight. X


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

17 eggs collected, 10 fertilised (all 10 were frozen in 2 batches of 5 embryos each), defrosted 5 for my FET and transferred 4 as one didn't survive - luckily just 1 took as it split into identical twins!

Best of luck


----------



## EllJay88 (Dec 10, 2014)

We had 8 eggs collected, 7 mature & 5 fertilised. One 5 day blast transferred & we got our BFP today.

Like you, we were told we could only have one transferred. Apparently it's the guidelines set by the institute for clinical excellence (NICE). We were told that if we had a day 3 transfer, we could have up to two. If we got to 5 day transfer then we could only have one. Because of my age and it being my first treatment. 

I hope this is helpful xxx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

I'm at Care Manchester 2, my fertilisation rates were 

Own egg 4 eggs - 100% fertilisation 
Donor eggs 4 eggs - 25% fertilisation 

Pretty gutted as we were told to move to donor to increase our chances

Good luck!! 

Oh and our first cycle we were told it would be a single transfer but 2 were too fragmented to freeze so they put 2 back 

L ️xx


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

This is very interesting reading. So hard to get this information out of clinic.

I'm day four of stimming in my first short protocol ivf/icsi.  At first scan had four follies on one side and two on another. Scan tomorrow to see what's happening althiugh I can't imagine there will be any more follies so I hope those six are growing well. Looks like i will be lucky if I get two good embryos. My clinic is ok with two embryos going back in. 

Hi, to the ones who've moved over from the Iui threads. Let's hope ivf is our answer to a baby.


----------



## Jenbal (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi divas,

Any update on how many fertilised?

Out of my 14 from yesterday, 13 were mature and 10 fertilised  

Jen x


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi jenbal, wow you got a great result there!! Out of the 12, 6 where mature and 5 fertilised, tbh I'm a little disappointed fingers crossed all goes well overnight x


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

How's it going jenbal? We have 2 grade 1 embies (apparently good) 2 grade 2 (good) and 1 grade 4 (not so good), after a lot of discussion we have decided to go for 3dt of the two best embies!! Fingers crossed and good luck to you x


----------



## Jenbal (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi divas,

Just had an update. We have 8 embies that are grade 1 and 2. The embryologist said that they are beautiful! Lol

Our issue is male fertility so our eggs do drop quality a lot after day 3 although we did get to day 5 last time  

So is your transfer today? If so, good luck!!   I don't know why but having 2 back just makes us feel a bit more positive don't you think?

Xxxxx


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Yeah two 8 cell embies back this afternoon, typical started with a cold today  the others are being left till Monday to see if they make blast stage and then the freeze for them! Have everything crossed for us and you, good luck for Monday x


----------

